# Question about USC Film school recommendations



## Jace (Nov 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if the recommenders have to have uploaded their letters to Slideroom by the application deadline? 
I submitted my USC applications (the grad app AND slideroom) before the November 1 priority deadline, but some of my recommenders haven't uploaded their letters to Slideroom yet. 

Would this disqualify me from priority consideration? What's the traditional rule regarding recommendation submissions? Is it pretty much the same for other schools?


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Nov 4, 2014)

I think I'm in the same boat, unfortunately. My initial reaction would be that recommendations aren't held to the application deadline (priority or general) because the notice isn't sent to them until you've actually submitted.  So, in the case where you're submitting only minutes before the deadline, the recommenders wouldn't have time to upload their letters anyway. I'm also assuming that they don't really start reviewing the applications until closer to the holidays.

All of that being said, though, this is the first year they've had an 11/1 priority deadline and an 11/15 general deadline (it's been 12/1 for all MFA screenwriting applicants as far back as I can see). No way to be sure, really, which is why gave my recommenders 2 months notice, and then submitted three weeks early. Kind of annoyed at them, actually.

Is there a way to check  on slideroom who's submitted and who hasn't? I've just been checking my UCLA application and hoping that if they submitted there, they also submitted to USC.


----------



## nerryck (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi guys, I have submitted my application too. One of my recommenders informed me that the slideroom request came with an 11th November deadline. So I'm guessing that as long as they upload their letters by then your priority status remains valid.


----------



## Jace (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey TheArsenal1886,
I got e-mail alerts from Slideroom every time a recommender submitted a letter to a program. Also on Slideroom after you've submitted the applications, you should be able to see under "Completed Applications" how many of the letters you've requested have been submitted. And if you click on the completed application and go to the 'References' tab, I believe under each recommender's status it should read either "Requested on..." or "Completed on..."

Nerryck: That's a relief. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TheArsenal1886 (Nov 4, 2014)

Ah, thank you both. Now to start chasing people down...


----------



## nerryck (Nov 12, 2014)

You're welcome


----------

